# Opening mouth wide during bath???



## shooterhedgie (Dec 31, 2011)

Is this a sign of discomfort, anger, or something else. Shooter did this during a foot/belly bath and it kind of startled me...he'd never done it before. I've seen pictures of this but I don't know why they do this. Oh and he makes no sound when he does this.

Sorry for so many questions tonight!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I have never heard of a hog doing this, but it kinda reminds me of how a lot of reptiles will open their mouths really big to scare off other predators :lol:

Hopefully someone more experienced can help you out!


----------



## packrat (Oct 23, 2010)

Maybe he wanted you to stick a mealworm in it :lol:


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

Is he doing it while stretching? Could it be a hedgie yawn? Or is he just hanging out looking awfully surprised?


----------



## shooterhedgie (Dec 31, 2011)

I thought he was going to bite me...but nope he just opened it really wide and then closed it. I was holding him above the water to get his feet and he opened wide????? I just thought I'd ask


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I had this exact same thing happen with Archimedes, maybe two weeks ago. He really enjoys baths, mostly the water running over him when he's being held, and running water in general has a soothing effect - we've been using that lately when he's been grumpy from quilling. So, I have no reason to think for my boy that it was a fear reaction. It happened when he was being held sort of on his back so the water could run over his stomach and rinse him off - his legs were kind of sprawled out, the usual thing, and he tilted his head back and opened his mouth very wide. No sound with it. It wasn't a snapping motion, and he has no issues with biting; he's given two little nips since we've had him, both related to accidentally having hands near him that smelled like food. I'm inclined to think it was a yawn, that seems like the most reasonable explanation, especially given the position Archimedes was in at the time. It was so funny and weird to see, haha.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> I have never heard of a hog doing this, but it kinda reminds me of how a lot of reptiles will open their mouths really big to scare off other predators :lol:
> 
> Hopefully someone more experienced can help you out!


Some do it when they are too hot as well


----------

